# مجموعة كتب في الفيديك ( Fidic)



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (10 سبتمبر 2009)

أدخل و حمل


http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=72649f421ae385a900d27174b47c6657c4ef46c45eb17a52ce018c8114394287


----------



## mohamedsaid78 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

thank you for this useful books


----------



## mustafasas (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## engahmedezz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاااااااااااااااكم الله خيرالجزاء


----------



## engahmedezz (10 سبتمبر 2009)

كتب رائعة وقيمة فعلا
جزاكم الله خيراااااااااا


----------



## طاهرحمدىشاكر (3 أكتوبر 2009)

*مفيش ردود*


فيه ناس كتيرة نزلت الكتاب لكن لا يوجد ردود و لا ابداء الرأي
أرجو من الاخوة الزملاء عمل نقد بناء لكي تعم الفائدة​


----------



## عدي عاشق ابو عجيب (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تكون الملفات والكتب شغالة ( وهذا نادر جدا ) الfidic مو متوفر الا بالمصاري وللاسف مفلس


----------



## saad1630 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

Thasnks, it is downloading


----------



## managment (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير
الكتب قيمة جدا
لو امكن يا هندسة عايز حاجة اقرأ فيها الاختلاف بينsilver fidic &green fidic وباقى الانواع
مرة اخرى احسن الله اليك.


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (25 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخي طاهر 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## واثق الخطوه (25 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 يناير 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## dawood7181 (9 فبراير 2010)

thank you soooooooooo much​


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (9 فبراير 2010)

كتب ثمينة تسلم ايدك


----------



## السيف الاخضر (10 فبراير 2010)

يا اخي الله يبارك فيك بس ضروري يعني تنزّل توقيعك على كلللللللللل صفحة من الكتابين؟؟؟ يعني القصة بانك تريد تعمل خير او تريد ان ينتشر ايميلك واسمك؟؟ خلص يا اخي ضع الكتاب وضع توقيعك وايميلك في الصفحة الاولى..على الغلاف يا اخي!! مش ضروري كلللللللل صفحة!!! 

شكرا باي حال


----------



## saidnaggar (10 فبراير 2010)

يا أخى أنا لم أحمل الملفات فبرجاء التكرم بوضع أى كتب أو ملفات أجاز أصحابها *تحميلها مجانا *و إلا ستأثم على كل من قام بتحميلها و توزيعها حيث لا يجوز نشر أى كتب بدون موافقة من المؤلف

عنوان الفتوى : لا يجوز نسخ برامج الكومبيوتر المحمية إلا بإذن 
تاريخ الفتوى : 25 رمضان 1421 / 22-12-2000 
السؤال 
ما حكم الشرع في مسألة نسخ برامج الكمبيوتر؟ أو ما يسمى بتداول البرامج المنسوخة واستخدامها، سواْء من قبل الأفراد أو الشركات؟ وكذلك ما الحكم لو أن شخصا ما اشترى برنامجا أصليا أو فاز به كجائزة؟ لكنه قام بتركيبه لأصدقائه مع العلم أن الشركات المنتجة تفرض شرط الاستخدام لجهاز واحد فقط.
أفيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا ويسر أمرنا وأمركم.

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فقد ذهب جماعة من أهل العلم إلى منع نسخ برامج الكمبيوتر التي لايأذن أصحابها بذلك ، وجاء في جواب اللجنة الدائمة عن هذا الموضوع : أنه لا يجوز نسخ البرامج التي يمنع أصحابها نسخها إلا بإذنهم لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "المسلمون على شروطهم" رواه أبو داود وصححه السيوطي ولقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا يحل مال امرئ مسلم إلا بطيب من نفسه". أخرجه الترمذي وقال حسن صحيح. وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "من سبق إلى مباح فهو أحق به" رواه أبو داود وصححه الضياء المقدسي. سواء أكان صاحب هذه البرامج مسلماً أم كافراً غير حربي، لأن حق الكافر غير الحربي محترم كحق المسلم. وإذا نص صاحب هذه البرامج على منع النسخ العام فقط ، فيجوز نسخها للنفع الخاص، أما إذا منع من النسخ العام والخاص فلا يجوز نسخها مطلقاً. 
والله تعالى أعلم.

http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/S...Option=FatwaId


----------



## محمدمحمود الدمنهور (2 مارس 2010)

_*شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا *_


----------



## ابو فدوى و يمنى (2 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Heji (21 أبريل 2010)

Thank you very much


----------



## engahmed88 (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalkhol65 (26 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور عالجهد


----------



## احمدهارون (5 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks so much


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (14 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ELAMAL-3000 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمد السواكنى (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الف مليون شكر


----------



## ابا صلاح الدين (8 نوفمبر 2010)

نشكركم شكرا جزيلا
والدعاء لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## محمدعلي زيان (17 يناير 2011)

*مشكور اخي طاهر 
بارك الله فيك*


----------



## محمد السلطان (17 يناير 2011)

مساء الخير يا شباب


----------



## محمد السلطان (17 يناير 2011)

ممكن كتاب الفيديك الأحمر او الاخضر


----------



## محمد السواكنى (19 يناير 2011)

الف شكر على الاستفادة القيمة


----------



## سمير النمري (22 يناير 2011)

thanks


----------



## ابوحميد الجن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وسلمت يداك على هذه المشاركة


----------



## adeb11 (9 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم بعد الشكر بكل اسف الكتب ازيلت من الرابط فالرجاء اعادة رفعها لرابط اخر جديد او اغلاق الموضوع حتى لايضيع وقت احد بفتحه وعدم الاستفادة


----------



## R23 (11 نوفمبر 2011)

يعطيك ألف عافية

كتاب مهم جدا...


----------



## رامي مرعي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Rasha.Sh (7 فبراير 2012)

Thanks for useful link


----------



## a7med fahmi (8 فبراير 2012)

*thanks*


----------



## فراس الحبال (12 فبراير 2012)

adeb11 قال:


> اخي الكريم بعد الشكر بكل اسف الكتب ازيلت من الرابط فالرجاء اعادة رفعها لرابط اخر جديد او اغلاق الموضوع حتى لايضيع وقت احد بفتحه وعدم الاستفادة



فعلا تم إزالة الروابط أو أن هناك مشكلة في التحميل .. شكرا على كل حال


----------



## khaled murgan (9 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## الاستشاري العراقي (9 ديسمبر 2014)

Thanks for your efforts


----------



## م/ محمد البغدادي (22 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

